# Scan a negative,Print a picture? Can it be done?



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

The bright young man at walmart convinced me that by scanning my negatives on a HP deskjet F4140 and opening the image with paint and hitting the invert colors Id get a normal picture
Well I get a washed out very blue barely visable picture .So whats up ? Is there a way and I messed up or did he feed me a line?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

What size is the final image?

RF


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I've never heard that one.

I do know that for big $$ you can actually get a negative and slide scanner. Last time I checked they were very expensive but I'm sure the prices have been dropping like most electronics.

L


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Try the Photoshop filter "Negative"


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Many of the scanners say they can scan negatives BUT you have to have and buy a separate piece that goes with it as a accessory~! All of my H-Ps scanners and or Printer/scanners, say they can Scan Negatives but do not come with that accessory you have to buy that separate.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL yep I just dicovered my $75 buck scanner needs a $245 acccessery to scan negatives


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> What size is the final image?
> 
> RF


I just want to scan negatives and invert them so I can tell what Im looking at so the eqivalant of a contact print would be fine.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Here's a bunch of info:

http://www.steves-digicams.com/scanners.html

And here's the one I'd like to own:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/epson/4990.htm


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a Mikrotek Scanmaker s400 It includes the negative scanning attachment...though I haven't used it yet.
The scanner itself works great.


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

We use a dedicated film negative scanner (it will also scan documents too) - Cannon brand CannoScan 8600F It cost about $280.00 when I bought it 8 months ago. It works well, we are pleased and it is much faster than the HP we also have. It will scan up to 12 negatives in a sleeve that came with the machine. I do not know the resolutions we are working at (my sons do that part) but scanning either color or black/white it takes about 9 to 11 mins. to scan 12 negatives. Then of course, you save them to print.

We also have a HP Photosmart 3210 all inone that came with a negative film scanner sleeve. It will only scan 6 negatives (that is 6 images - usually they are 6 to a strip or less and you pray you do not have one that only has one and some nut cut it off too short but even those can be worked with) It is much slower than the Cannon but also does a good job.

We are only scanning to save / print and alter later. So I am not sure how to tell you to alter images. If you plan to scan/ print a lot of negatives, I would certainly recommend buying a dedicated film scanner. There are many much more expensive than our Cannon but for our purposes it works very well. 

Good luck. Keep playing with the film and printing. You will learn it.

PS I read more above - the size of the FINAL photo you PRINT is not the issue. It is the size of the file itself. I am not sure how to explain it.......but you set the "resolutions".....my son says it is the number of dots to dots.....and it can be "high" (which is a larger image or file) or "low" and it would take less time to scan and be a "smaller image or file") I think it is under "properties" . Good luck


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

My Hp Photosmart 3310 All in one that is three years old has negative scanning apparatus and it makes it much easier to see those little things. Easy to use as a scanner.


----------

